# Post pictures of you outside =D!



## charlieversion2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you go outside?
Are there photos of it?
Can you use technology 
If you answered yes to any of those questions, post today!:bounce:

Today Mary and I and Crew went to Little Compton RI for some fun in the sun.






Beach Bums.





Bobb'n





Total Coke Addict





BEACHED!










Kinda cool you can see my first person view in the lens reflection :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude. I totally have a shirt just like that. lol


----------



## 0nlnn (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really go outside too much...Mostly because I live in the south and it's usually too hot, but also because I think the sun is trying to kill me :shocked:
Any ways, here is me on the back porch:





And back during that one time it snowed (if you look carefully, you can see my belly hang out :\):


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 26, 2011)

*at the all good festival in Masontown,WV 2 weekends ago.....to those of u that don't know me...I am on the right* 

View attachment 2011ALLGOOD.jpg


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunlight? The outside -hiss- xD Great pictures guys.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 27, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *at the all good festival in Masontown,WV 2 weekends ago.....to those of u that don't know me...I am on the right*



is this your first year going? a buddy of mine works the all good festival as a security guard. i was there the last 2 years with him.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jul 27, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Do you go outside?
> Are there photos of it?
> Can you use technology
> If you answered yes to any of those questions, post today!:bounce:
> ...



*eyes widen* Mmm, you're looking great!! I am especially digging the beard and the long hair


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> is this your first year going? a buddy of mine works the all good festival as a security guard. i was there the last 2 years with him.



*no I have been the last 5 yrs....and posted band lists etc prior to going..and post funny pictures from there every year...GOOD TIMES...but it is moving to OHIO in 2012, MASONTOWN hates the drugs and fkn HIPPIES *


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 28, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *no I have been the last 5 yrs....and posted band lists etc prior to going..and post funny pictures from there every year...GOOD TIMES...but it is moving to OHIO in 2012, MASONTOWN hates the drugs and fkn HIPPIES *



lots of drugs lol

i am always backstage with him cause he usually works backstage security. so many times i have seen security guards with bags full of drugs that they confiscated. definitely good times though


----------



## viracocha (Jul 28, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> lots of drugs lol
> 
> i am always backstage with him cause he usually works backstage security. so many times i have seen security guards with bags full of drugs that they confiscated. definitely good times though



Bag full o' lucky charms!

These are a few of my pics. I kind of live outside. By kind of, I mean pretty exclusively. I fail at staying home. 

View attachment 225388_928184843163_19229174_45893768_7105509_n(1).jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> lots of drugs lol
> 
> i am always backstage with him cause he usually works backstage security. so many times i have seen security guards with bags full of drugs that they confiscated. definitely good times though


*
YUP YUP.....SO I HEAR....same as PHISH TOUR....lots of arrests and drugs taken away....that's why MASONTOWN..say NO MORE....*


----------



## violetviolets (Jul 28, 2011)

0nlnn said:


> I don't really go outside too much...Mostly because I live in the south and it's usually too hot, but also because I think the sun is trying to kill me :shocked:
> Any ways, here is me on the back porch:
> 
> 
> ...



The cigarette piture is swoon worthy :wubu:


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 28, 2011)

0nlnn said:


> I don't really go outside too much...Mostly because I live in the south and it's usually too hot, but also because I think the sun is trying to kill me :shocked:
> Any ways, here is me on the back porch:
> 
> 
> ...





I'm digging these <3


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 28, 2011)

I go outside... a little





Bossing people around in Prospect Park (Brooklyn, NY)





Marshmallow Battle (New York City)





Santacon (New York City)





Marching (and major hamming it up) 2011 Pride Parade (New York City)





On the lovely island of Dominica in the Caribbean.





Montauk Beach (Montauk, NY)


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 28, 2011)

what... is this Marshmallow Battle you speak of?!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> what... is this Marshmallow Battle you speak of?!!



LOL! 

It's best explained here: Marshmallow Civil War

Here's a video I took as it was winding down.

Essentially, on a semi-rainy day in the fall a slew of us, who never grew up, had a flash mob in a park under the Brooklyn Bridge to engage in this mock battle. Weapons: S'mores shields, Mallow Guns, Mallow Slings, Bows and Mallows, Marsh-zookas, some home-made others store-bought - all fun! 

It became even more hilarious when we learned in mid battle it was also the same day as a different group was pulling a flash mob as Zombies. Yes, those of us left over but not ready to don a maturity caps, got on the subway, went to Times Square and became Zombie Hunters. They had no clue until we attacked - double tap!! 

Think about it - a rainy day, a wet ground, a lot of wet people (many in some form of battle gear/costumes) and _*loads*_ of sticky sweet stuff. 


It was _glorious_!
/Worf

Oh and speaking of battles, how could I forget..!




Bubble Battle!!


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 29, 2011)

My great paddle boarding adventure. I'm the one on the green board, failing miserably, but having a ton of fun!


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 29, 2011)

Zombie Walk Melbourne 2.0 (2009)






Zombie Walk Melbourne 4 (2010)






Beach Day (May 2011)

My sister Josie stole my camera from me





We called this "Mary Poppins' Revenge", because the umbrella kept drifting back and smacking me square in the face.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where did you get your beach chair... I've been looking at Living XL but I feel it's over priced.

recently I've been using a small bench from the 50s. Iron rods and 2X4s.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Where did you get your beach chair... I've been looking at Living XL but I feel it's over priced.
> 
> recently I've been using a small bench from the 50s. Iron rods and 2X4s.



I got it as a gift, so I'm not exactly sure where it was purchased, but I think it was Living XL.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 29, 2011)

Chris -I like how in the last picture you can see the setup for the second group shot picture.

0nlnn - You're so contemplative in the warm weather pic and so opposite in the winter pic.

HDANGEL15 - I wanna be you when I grow-up down to the bike!






Viracocha - what is that structure in the last picture with the literal grass wall and roof? So cool!

Josh - I guess it was a good thing your Zombie Walk wasn't in Times Square - huh? (Good thing for us with the marshmallows that is - lol)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Where did you get your beach chair... I've been looking at Living XL but I feel it's over priced.
> 
> recently I've been using a small bench from the 50s. Iron rods and 2X4s.



it's well worth it imo, i got the 1000 pound beach chair and the thing is huge. and it holds up really well

i got mine from living xl too


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 29, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Josh - I guess it was a good thing your Zombie Walk wasn't in Times Square - huh? (Good thing for us with the marshmallows that is - lol)



I'm telling you right now, if I found out there was any kind of Zombie Walk while I was in NYC, anything I had planned (except for seeing Spider-Man and Amanda Palmer) would have been DROPPED for that. XD


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I go outside... a little
> 
> Bossing people around in Prospect Park (Brooklyn, NY)
> 
> ...



been trying to REP you for days...but still no REP POWER ....you are the baddest ASS of 'em all :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 30, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I'm telling you right now, if I found out there was any kind of Zombie Walk while I was in NYC, anything I had planned (except for seeing Spider-Man and Amanda Palmer) would have been DROPPED for that. XD


And it would have been killer!!! I'm thinking about doing the NY/NJ east coast Dorney Park Zombie Invasion next month. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> been trying to REP you for days...but still no REP POWER ....you are the baddest ASS of 'em all :smitten:


LMAO! &#9829; Thanks!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mary outside.





Poking a fire.





Flash'n my hommies sign.





mmmMELLLLOOOOOOO!





sneaking a mello and was caught on camera.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 1, 2011)

Burnt-edged mallo for the WIN!!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 1, 2011)

those mellos were the size of softballs! mmmm softballs


----------



## Vageta (Aug 2, 2011)

Ahhh the parks here are so nice.


----------



## Vageta (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont know why its making me post one pic at a time. Maybe it's too big?


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Mary outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh those summer nights, sitting by the camp fire in a dress shirt and necktie.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, it was Alice in Wonderland themed, Mary was the Queen of Harts, I went as Professor Plum. However most, as you can see, didn't dress up and I was told that I couldn't be a board-game character. 

Did stop me from having a good time =D


----------



## fatsweethobbit (Aug 4, 2011)

Here some pics of me outside  iam still not fluffy enough need more weight  haha i love my foooood.










Right one 





I gona take more these days outside and more of my belly.

Yours Hobbit


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 4, 2011)

Down at the lake today


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 4, 2011)

love the pictures


-spanks her hobbit-

@ <3 at Mary's hat, Chris. That looks freaking awesome o.0;


----------



## Zowie (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I just got back from Spain and spent a lot of time outside there soooo....

On top of the Alhambra fortress in Granada (With my brother)






And playing in the plaza after dinner and drinks in Cordoba.






And next to some badass wall-art in the arabic barrios of Granada. I look a little sullen, but I was just at the end of a 10 km we-got-lost-hike in the city in 45C heat.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 7, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Well I just got back from Spain and spent a lot of time outside there soooo....



You look so Bohemian in that last picture.

Here's one of me at Point Dume in Malibu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 12, 2011)

Fun at the beach!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 16, 2011)

*me at the beach today...having fun...riding, swimming, tanning, eating crab cakes, watching goofy movies, walking, watching the sun rise and LOVING LIFE.....* 

View attachment OC.jpg


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys are so lucky. The last time I went to the beach a bunch of do-gooder assholes pushed me back in the water.


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Things were broken..




NEW HAIR CUT!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 25, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Things were broken..
> NEW HAIR CUT!



Haha... at least you held the umbrella for your brother.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I go outside in the daytime:





And night:





LOL


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 29, 2011)

Kind of scorched down here in Texas, but I managed to get out long enough to take pics:




IMAG00153 by Punwolf, on Flickr


----------



## Melian (Aug 29, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Yeah, I go outside in the daytime:
> And night:
> LOL



Holy shit. How long were you standing there?


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont take pictures outside-o


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 4, 2011)

With my brother and my nephew after his football game  

View attachment BZM.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 6, 2011)

Outside, with the awesome Genie Z-135!






Here's a better shot of The Genie


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 13, 2011)

well, it's outside, lol!


----------



## starr416 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

starr416 said:


> ...



Nice pics, that looks like the Versace gate, you're in Miami?


----------



## starr416 (Sep 13, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice pics, that looks like the Versace gate, you're in Miami?


That is the Versace Gate and Im not in Miami anymore, but I will be there again in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Pixel (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, you are lovely Pixel! Don't stay outside too long though. You'll ruin that amazing complexion.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

Pixel, you look so lovely! And also resemble Katers17  Whos also very lovely :happy: And thisll sound the weirdest: I love the curl of your hair! :happy:


----------



## Pixel (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks roundrevelry and CarlaSixx.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my, aren't you a lovely one! Welcome to Dimensions Pixel!


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 13, 2011)

Pixel said:


> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrh6vtqp9u1qd05cjo1_500.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrh6whsPwP1qd05cjo1_500.jpg



Absolutely beautiful  Welcome to Dims!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Good times outside at night.





Flashing my gang signs... lol


----------



## biglynch (Sep 14, 2011)

pro resting 

View attachment rsz_1leg.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 14, 2011)

Pixel said:


> snip snip



That grass looks very comfortable. 

Good luck with all the PM's you get


----------



## reese0087 (Sep 14, 2011)

Me on the Hudson river enjoying the sun. 

View attachment Hood on waterfront.jpg


----------



## Pixel (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks OneWickedAngel, I like your display pic. 

Ty Rathkhan.

Grass is the best Hozay J Garseeya, and I posted just so I would get some pms lol. :eat1: Lol, not really good at the whole introduction thing so I just sorta post a pic and see what happens. Dats my great logic. :happy:

This one a friend took of me, I think I kinda look dead in a cool way.


----------



## djudex (Sep 14, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I think I kinda look dead in a cool way.



Agreed, that's a sweet-ass picture you've got of yourself there


----------



## Melian (Sep 15, 2011)

Pixel said:


> Grass is the best Hozay J Garseeya, and I posted just so I would get some pms lol. :eat1: Lol, not really good at the whole introduction thing so I just sorta post a pic and see what happens. Dats my great logic. :happy:



You should spend less time lying on the ground. What if a snake came by?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 15, 2011)

Melian said:


> You should spend less time lying on the ground. What if a snake came by?



Oh no, oh no, he swallowed my toes, oh jeez he's up to my knees...


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 15, 2011)

Melian said:


> You should spend less time lying on the ground. What if a snake came by?



snake, huh? i was thinking evil tree hentai vines...


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 15, 2011)

A picture with my dog surveying the results of Hurricane Irene almost a month ago.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a year+ old, but I don't get too many pictures of myself taken, being that I'm camera shy






I believe at this point I was either freestyling or singing.
'twas a good day.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2011)

Definately outside. Only problem with outside is propping the camera up on bumpy things makes lining up the shot more difficult, so apologies on the cut off head (and I've cropped out the bottom half of the pic that showed grass and dead leaves....definately did not have the camera aimed high enough)


----------



## biglynch (Sep 16, 2011)

well i think its safe to say pixel wins the picture taken in the grass comp, but hey their is always next year tad.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2011)

biglynch said:


> well i think its safe to say pixel wins the picture taken in the grass comp, but hey their is always next year tad.



lol! I'd not even thought of that! Should have found a dead tree to perch on or something


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Oh no, oh no, he swallowed my toes, oh jeez he's up to my knees...



Oh my! He's up to my thigh..... oh fiddle, he's up to my middle!!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 19, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> It's a year+ old, but I don't get too many pictures of myself taken, being that *I'm camera shy*



Such a shame. I absolutely adore pics of you D!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 25, 2011)

Shipwreck remains, Peter Iredale Beach, Oregon.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> [
> Shipwreck remains, Peter Iredale Beach, Oregon.



*tooo cool...I <3 OREGON*


----------



## big_lad27 (Sep 25, 2011)

Took a quick snap with my new phone, I think I should learn to smile a bit more


----------



## escapist (Sep 25, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Shipwreck remains, Peter Iredale Beach, Oregon.



LOL Welcome to the "Sunny" Oregon coast. Ok, maybe that's only funny to me. I lived in Oregon for a long time it can be a bright sunny day, but the moment you hit the beach your in the fog....oh and yeah, you can shipwrecks all up and down the coast...not sure that's a good thing lol.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 25, 2011)

What is this "out...side"?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 25, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> What is this "out...side"?



I went outside once...

The graphics sucked


----------



## a bum (Sep 27, 2011)

Me with the shades just enjoying the view at the last home game in Dodger Stadium 

View attachment 316478_263997943623182_100000389361489_849521_375044891_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 7, 2011)

At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.



*tough to compete with such beauty.....
but this is me doing a HOZAY move after BOOTCAMP yesterday*  

View attachment doing HOZAY.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Oct 16, 2011)

:doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjula said:


> :doh:



need MOAR Anjula pics :bow:


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 17, 2011)

Anjula said:


> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt6eabyQwZ1qiowxho1_500.jpg
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt6ef207xR1qiowxho1_500.jpg
> 
> :doh:



Mmmm more Anjula, loving these!


----------



## Anjula (Oct 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> need MOAR Anjula pics :bow:





Rathkhan said:


> Mmmm more Anjula, loving these!




Yeah, more but I think I should stop pic whoring


----------



## Goreki (Oct 17, 2011)

Boys, the best way to get more pics is to trade for them. Surely you have ben outside at some point in your life and been captued on film, Share!

Hey Rathkan, I've always wondered, why is there a picture of a pumpkin in your sig?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 17, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Boys, the best way to get more pics is to trade for them. Surely you have ben outside at some point in your life and been captued on film, Share!
> 
> Hey Rathkan, I've always wondered, why is there a picture of a pumpkin in your sig?



Outside? What is this sorcery?

WANNA TRADE PICS


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Outside? What is this sorcery?
> 
> WANNA TRADE PICS



I heard there were dinosaurs out there? :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Outside? What is this sorcery?
> 
> WANNA TRADE PICS



LOL! Oh no you don't!
*I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE, UH HUH!*
You're wearing the "what's outside" line a little thin, it's time to put up or shut up dude


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 17, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You're wearing the "what's outside" line a little thin, it's time to put up or shut up dude





Goreki said:


> Boys, the best way to get more pics is to trade for them. Surely you have ben outside at some point in your life and been captued on film, Share!


Enjoying a nice chilly night in South Jersey! 






Now we need MOAR OWA,GORECKI and ANJULA PICS


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Boys, the best way to get more pics is to trade for them. Surely you have ben outside at some point in your life and been captued on film, Share!
> 
> Hey Rathkan, I've always wondered, why is there a picture of a pumpkin in your sig?



HAHAHA, I repped you earlier for something that made me laugh, but this one clearly wins. If I could take my rep back and then give it to you for this post instead, I would. 

I love you. 

GIMMIE DEM TITS!!


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 18, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Boys, the best way to get more pics is to trade for them. Surely you have ben outside at some point in your life and been captued on film, Share!
> 
> Hey Rathkan, I've always wondered, why is there a picture of a pumpkin in your sig?



That's not a pumpkin LOL that's me! It was a cropped piece of a larger picture that mas me laying naked on a bed of metal... I am turned on my side kind of LOL


----------



## Goreki (Oct 18, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> That's not a pumpkin LOL that's me! It was a cropped piece of a larger picture that mas me laying naked on a bed of metal... I am turned on my side kind of LOL


Ooh! I totally get it now! Sorry dude! What's that white thing in the bottom right? Is it like the corner of a sheet or something?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 18, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Ooh! I totally get it now! Sorry dude! What's that white thing in the bottom right? Is it like the corner of a sheet or something?



Woman!! The only thing more wrong with this, is how quickly it made me 

*



*


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 18, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Ooh! I totally get it now! Sorry dude! What's that white thing in the bottom right? Is it like the corner of a sheet or something?



LOL no, here, how about I just post the picture so you can see where it came from. It'd probably be easier.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 18, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> That's not a pumpkin LOL that's me! It was a cropped piece of a larger picture that mas me laying naked on a bed of metal... I am turned on my side kind of LOL



Dude, where'd you get a slab of metal to lay on? That's killer.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, where'd you get a slab of metal to lay on? That's killer.



you're so bad and I need to shut up...


----------



## viracocha (Oct 18, 2011)

Outside at a street food festival earlier this summer. You can feel the penguin love complete with fancy smartphone photo effects and background.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Oct 18, 2011)

enjoying the sunshine 

View attachment rsz_1dscn0954.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a pretty good one from outside. 

Sure, it's more concentrating on the outside part, but technically I'm in the picture. Haha.


----------



## Melian (Oct 19, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's a pretty good one from outside.
> 
> Sure, it's more concentrating on the outside part, but technically I'm in the picture. Haha.



Is this one of those photos where, once I see you, I'll shit a brick?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Bricks were shat!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm the goofy one who happens to have her Zombie in a Dunkin Donuts cup.

It looks sillly as hell, but at least my drink stays nice and cold!


(Yeah, I literally got coffee earlier in the day and _saved the cup_ to drink booze out of later.) <- champion!


----------



## Melian (Oct 20, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm the goofy one who happens to have her Zombie in a Dunkin Donuts cup.
> 
> It looks sillly as hell, but at least my drink stays nice and cold!
> 
> ...



See, that totally doesn't look like you. I figured that you'd be hiding in the background, or your face would be manifesting in the clouds or something


----------



## Akahige (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## vinarian (Oct 25, 2011)

Akahige said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v61/furyslayer/1e3acddc.jpg



I think the scariest part of this picture is that I know what gun that is - it appears to be a sigma, i.e. a smith & wesson (9mm I believe)


----------



## halcyon (Oct 28, 2011)

I go outside. Then I get sunburned/bitten by insects/shat on by birds and realise that it sucks.

This is me freezing my ass off.


----------



## appleleafer (Oct 31, 2011)

halcyon said:


> I go outside. Then I get sunburned/bitten by insects/shat on by birds and realise that it sucks.
> 
> This is me freezing my ass off.



You definitely don't seem completely happy with the whole outdoor thing going on there. View is still great though 

Is the sunburned/bitten by insects/shat on by birds all on the same day BTW?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 31, 2011)

halcyon said:


> I go outside. Then I get sunburned/bitten by insects/shat on by birds and realise that it sucks.
> 
> This is me freezing my ass off.



That's an awesome view, where was that at? I don't go outside either. Graphics suck


----------



## su3liminal (Oct 31, 2011)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]



First was a pool party we played at in 2009. The second is my son and I in Harpers Ferry...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 31, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> First was a pool party we played at in 2009. The second is my son and I in Harpers Ferry...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Were you just visiting Harpers Ferry? I lived in Martinsburg for about 6 years. I always wanted to go there for the ghost tours and shit. Just the look of the place too.


----------



## su3liminal (Oct 31, 2011)

I grew up there.. I live in Ranson/ Charlestown area now. Im sure you know that area if you lived in the burg. I just did a ghost tour in Harpers Ferry last week. It was great. Havent didnt one in a few years. Got some pretty cool orbs and things with my camera. You can add me to Facebook if you have a page. I have an ass load of HF pics on there.


----------



## halcyon (Nov 1, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's an awesome view, where was that at? I don't go outside either. Graphics suck



Its at a viewing platform near my house... on the way to buy pies from the best pie shop ever. It's about 2 hours south of Sydney, Australia


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 1, 2011)

halcyon said:


> Its at a viewing platform near my house... on the way to buy pies from the best pie shop ever. It's about 2 hours south of Sydney, Australia



Thats awesome!!! I always wanted to marry an Australian...


----------



## Polarbear (Nov 7, 2011)

Rare Georgia blizzard from 2011


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Me and one of my best friends outside of one of her friend's houses. She was wasted, I just got off work at 4:30 am...so hijinx were bound to ensue. Whaddaya think? Do I have a future as the world's largest male ballerina?


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 11, 2011)

This pic is about 7 years old and I look like shit....this is in Ireland on the Cliffs of Moher.

http://www.cliffsofmoher.ie/


----------

